
Trump ordered Defense chief to 'screw Amazon' out of $10B contract, book says - obituary_latte
https://www.cnet.com/news/trump-ordered-defense-chief-to-screw-amazon-out-of-10b-contract-book-reportedly-says/
======
mikece
Possibly, but there’s also an historic antipathy between the DOD and CIA: the
CIA has worked closely with Amazon building their datacenters and the NSA
(part of the DOD) has worked closely with Microsoft in the past, especially
with the construction of their San Antonio data center. When the deal was
finalized for building the San Antonio Azure datacenter the NSA quietly
approached the contractor and said “we’ll have one of those too, right across
the street from where you’re building one for Microsoft.”

~~~
rudolph9
Could you point to some references for further reading?

~~~
mikece
This goes back at least to the early 1960s and the Kennedy administration when
Kennedy allegedly sought to dissolve the CIA and roll all intelligence
activities into the Department of Defense. In more recent times, Bush Jr.
tried to heal the DOD/CIA rift by putting for NSA director in as the CIA
director. That didn't really go well.

[https://www.nytimes.com/2006/05/10/washington/10cambone.html](https://www.nytimes.com/2006/05/10/washington/10cambone.html)

------
badrabbit
Title is a bit misleading,apparently James Mattis said he will not follow that
order.

~~~
magneticnorth
And then Mattis resigned 10 months ago due to frequent clashes with Trump. I
do wonder if Trump ordered Esper to "screw Amazon", and if so how did/would he
react.

~~~
badrabbit
True, but I kinda glad AWS doesn't have a monopoly vendor lockin on the US Gov
and I am glad the alternative was not Google. With some of Trump's ridiculous
orders like this one,I think they'll say "yes" at first and ignore his ordet
knowing they can find an excuse if he follows up on the execution.

